# How to become very rich



## madisona (27 Nov 2006)

I received an e-mail  two weeks ago and decided to respond. Heres how its going so far.


----------



## madisona (27 Nov 2006)

My dear
I know my message will come to you as a surprise. My name is I am Miss MARIE COULIBALY the only daughter of late Alhaji Musa Coulibaly . My father and mother were very wealthy farmers and cocoa merchant when they were both alive After the death of my father,long ago, my mother was controling his business untill she was poisoned by her business associates which she surffered and died .
she secretly called me on her bed side and disclosed to me about the sum of four million five hundred US dollars thousand . USD ($4.5million ) I want to invest in your country with a very honest person and again in a very profitable venture. And you being in a business line and for your country been so peaceful I think you are in a good position to assist me. Time is not on my side, I will appreciate if you can get intouch with me as soon as you receive this letter so that I can give you 
more information about my proposal. Thanks and God bless,I’m looking 
forward to hear from you.regards
Please relpy though mail mariecou****@yahoo.co.uk

  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Hi Marie

  Thanks very much for your e-mail . I would like very nuch to hear more of your proposal. Are you living in Ireland now .maybe we could meet  

  Fondest Regards

  Pogue 

  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dear Pogue, *

*
Compliment of the day with you and your family I thank God for helping to be alive today, I deligently seeking your assistance in order to transfer this money out from here and start a new life over there with you, in order to finish my education to the  level I wanted.*

_*Introduction of myself,I am Miss Marie Coulibaly  from Cote d' Ivoire west Africa,20 ,years of age I lost my daddy earlier when I was little and my beloved mother refused to take another husband because she care for me so much. I really thank God that I have come of a little age before my mother died if not what will I do,though the bank had an agreement between my late Daddy that the money will not be transfered by  my instruction if I am not upto 25 years or my foreign partner,should be in case if anything happens  to him which I am happy that you are above the age rated.*_*

Furthermore, I am now residing far away from our resident because of my late father's relatives, they want to deal with me at all cost but my God will not allow them to see me till this money and myself is out from this country to where I'll be taken as I am. Please, on my contact, I know that what I am asking from you may be too much,but please you have to help me out in all way round to enable me start off a new life, I don't know much about financial area's, or investments, I have not transfer money  before small or this huge amount, but with your knowledge and the documents that  covers  this deposit which I have been with at the bank for confirmation that I want the money to be transfered as soon as I am ready  as soon as I read from you I will send to you the bank contact information for you to be in contact with them and discuss how the money will be transfered over there. *

_* Finally,I wish to stop here,hoping that I have clearify you on this transaction  the way you will understnd why I contacted you for an assistance. I pray that God will be with us bye and hoping to read from you soon . *_

_*Yours,*_

_*Marie.*_
  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



  Dear Marie

  I am very sorry to hear of all your troubles.you have had from what you said a hard life .  I will try to do what you want to help you get a better life . If you need to move money I can help you and keep the money until you get here safe to start new life and have good education. this is a lovely country and i think that you will like it very much. hope to hear from you soon 

  fondest regards 

  pogue




*Dear  Pogue,, *

_* How are you today I hope you are very ok I thank you for your mail, this morning I have gone to the bank and inform them about you I told them that you are a partner to me that you will be contacting them concerning this money  I am giving you the contact of the bank for you to be in contact with them infact I want this money to be out from here as soon as possible because the up coming  elections is fast approaching and I don't want anything to happen to me or the money. So, please try as much as possible to get in contact with the bank  as I told you in my last mail I dont know any thing about transaction of this kind so this is why I want you to contact the bank here and discuss with them on how the money is going to be transfered . *_

_*Again I want you to promise me that you will not betray me after the money is being transfered into your bank account because this money is all I have in life. Below is the contact of the bank. Please do everything possible to get in touch with the bank as soon as you recieve this mail. I will be waiting to hear from you soon. and pls I want you to send to me your full information like your full name and address.*_

_*Here is the bank contact informations,*_*

Banque Du Developpement Agricole Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire
Tele +22506113999
Fax +22521279727
Email :bda***@post.com or bda***@iname.com
or alternative Email  bdd***@yahoo.com
Contact person: Remittance manager Mr.Michel Buaba.*

_*Pls do try to contact the bank so that you will discuss with them. I am expecting to hear from you as soon as this mail gets to you in good health and may God be with us.*_

_*Yours  Marie.*_




  hi marie 
  I understand the instructions that you have left me and will contact the bank on your behalf.  I promise you that  you can trust me and i will look after your best interests. My address in Ireland is

  Pogue Mahone
  22 Langers Road
  Culchietown
  Cork
  Ireland

  I have a spare room in my house so if you want to stay with me after the money is transferreed that is fine. I am hoping that we will speak soon. could you send me a pictures as to what you look like. I have been searcing a long time for a good woman and maybe you are the one.

  fondest regards

  pogue

  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Attention: Remittance manager 


  Dear Mr Buaba.

  I am the partner of Ms Marie Couliy. She has asked me to contact you in relation to the transfer of some funds that you are holding on her behalf to Ireland. Please advise me tha the transfer can proceed as  soon as possible.

  Sincerely

  Pogue Mahone

  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dear Pogue,*

*Comipliment of the weekend and how are you doing over there with your family I hope every body is well ok I am very happy to read your mail have you already been in contact with the bank? pls I want you to follow this up with out any delay as you can see that the xmas is at hank it is my very wish to be out from here before then pls as soon as you get in contact with the bank do let me .*

*I am send to you my pic as you requested and I will like you also to send me your pic I heard what you said any way that one is not a problem now but the problem is for this money to be out from here so that I will come over to you there if God says that we are to marry I think we cant stop it.*

*I stop here for now looking forward to read from you as soon as possible pls if you have not been in contact with the bank pls do try to contact them.*

*Yours Marie.*

  ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  Dear Marie

  I hope that you are well. I have contacted the bank as you requested and will let you know if  they contact me back. As I said before you trust me to arrange this for you and with your best interests at heart.  When do you think that you might be able to travel to Ireland so that  we can meet.

  Love

    Pogue

  ------------------------------------------------------------------

From the desk of international remittance department
Banque du developpement agricole CI

Att: Mr Pogue Mahone, 

We recieved your mail and the contents were noted, Miss Marie Coulibaly was in
our office last week, introduced you as her foreign partner.We did not know if
your local partner do inform you about the agreement that the bank had with her
late father which stated that unless Miss Marie Coulibaly  is 25 years old or
have a partner who is above 25 years before she can be able to transfer this
fund out . We need your identity for verification. we are also requesting for
your full informations,account details towards the transfering of this said fund
which has been deposited in our bank by her Late father Alhaji Musa Coulibaly
USD ($4.5million ) into your designated bank account.

The information needed is as follows   - :

(1)         Your full name, address
(2)         Your bank swift code
(3)         Your bank name , address, account number,

For  further clearification ,feel free to contact the Manager International
Remittance Department Mr Michel Bubua on + 225-06113999.We work from 7:30 to
17:30hrs GMT from mondays to friday and from 7:30hrs to 12 noon on saturdays.
Thanks for your co-operation.

Best regards,

Mrs catherine Diby.
 

  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dear Pogue,*

*Compliment of the week and how are you doing over there today with your family I hope every thing is very ok with you  all if so thanks be to God, I am very happy that you have already been in contact with the bank here but have you hear any news from then? pls do let me know if you never pls try to call them you knows that they are always busy pls do hurry them up for them to transfer this money and let me get out from here pls I am very worried as the xmas is at hand I want to be out from here before the xmas.*

*I will stop here for now hopning to read from you as soon as possible and I wish you a nice day over there.*

*Yours Marie*

  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Attn Ms Catherine Diby


  Dear Ms  Diby

  I wish to verify that I Pogue Mahone  am the partner of Miss Marie Coulibaly and hereby provide the following information which your requested for verification. Please note that Miss Coulibaly wishes the funds to be transferred as quickly as possible.

  Pogue Mahone
  22 Langers Road
  Culchietown
  Cork
  Ireland


My bank details are as follows

xxxxxx
Douglas Road 
  Cork

  Account Number xxxx xxxx 
  Sort Code  xx xx xx

  Sincerely

  Pogue Mahone


----------



## almo (27 Nov 2006)

Class!!!!!

I replied to one such scum bag with the name :  Ura Peder (Peder being Croatian for same sex oriented!).  

This could be a fun serial!


----------



## Thirsty (27 Nov 2006)

Not to take the wind from your sails - but you have to read this one - scroll down to the photos if you haven't the patience to read it all.  Brilliant stuff!

http://www.scamorama.com/gaelic.html


----------



## orka (27 Nov 2006)

I love this one from the BBC website - the scammer was invited to undertake the initiation ceremony into the Holy Church of the Painted Breast and send photographic proof!
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/3887493.stm


----------



## AlastairSC (28 Nov 2006)

Could those with similar stories to madisona please consider separate threads. I want to follow this one!!. 

Well done madisona, looking forward to the next instalment.....


----------



## madisona (28 Nov 2006)

Thanks for the links. church of the painted breast is class. any suggestions on how to proceed would be welcome


----------



## madisona (28 Nov 2006)

Banque Du Développement Agricole
Abidjan Coted'Ivoire

Att to: Mr Pogue Mahone,


In respect to the receipt of your mail and your account information’s,we hereby
inform you that these in formations have directed our banque to effect transfer
of this sum  (US$4.500,000.00) Four Million Five hundred thousand US Dollar
only) deposited by Alhaji Musa Coulibaly  (Late) into your designated bank 
account. To this effect, this banque in accordance towards transferring of this
fund to your designated bank account, required some legal documents from the
Federal High Court here in Abidjan Cote d Ivoire signed by the Chief Justice of
the Federation.

       The documents are as follows.

1) Affidavit of change of ownership )
2) Court Clearance Certificate (C.C.C)
3) An authorisation letter(from the legal department here in the bank)
4) Death Certificate of the late Alhaji Musa Coulibaly (the original depositor).

Note: That since  Miss Marie Coulibaly is not the original signatory to the 
deposited funds,rather her late father, Alhaji Musa Coulibaly .This banque are
requesting you and your local partner to provide the above listed legal
documents from the Federal High Court here in Abidjan Cote d Ivoire to enable us
act accordingly to the instructions given in the documents to effect the
transfer of this sum (US$4,500,000.00 ) into your account designated.

For further clarification towards the aboved mentioned documents, do feel free
to contact the Manager International Remittance Department Mr Michel Bubua on
+225-06 11 39 99.We works from 7.30 to 17.30hrs 
GMT Mondays to Friday and works from 7.30hrs to 12 noon on Saturdays.

Thanks for your co-operations.
Do help us to serve you better.
Yours faithfully
Mrs  Catherine Diby.

----------------------------------------------------

Dearest Marie 

I have received a reply from the bank and everything seems to be going to plan. They have accepted me as your partner and agreed to transfer the money to my bank account. However they have requested some additional documents before the transfer can proceed. They say that this is because it was your father who was the original signatory of the deposited funds.

Could you please contact the Federal High Court as soon as possible and ask them to provide you with the following documents. 


1) Affidavit of change of ownership )
2) Court Clearance Certificate (C.C.C)
3) An authorisation letter(from the legal department in  the  Banque Du Développement Agricole)
4) Death Certificate of the late Alhaji Musa Coulibaly (the original depositor).

Once you obtain these documents could you contact Ms Catherine Diby at the bank who is handling the transfer of the money for us. I hope that we can be together soon

with love

pogue


----------



## Fintan (28 Nov 2006)

The next email you will receive will be to say that the documents will cost some money and can you forward her the money


----------



## bankrupt (28 Nov 2006)

Good work, for more of this kind of thing check out www.419eater.com


----------



## Eurofan (28 Nov 2006)

Fintan said:


> The next email you will receive will be to say that the documents will cost some money and can you forward her the money



Typically thats it. Perhaps for a laugh *madisona* should reply saying that he can supply the documents but the bank requires a fee of €200 to process this so if Marie/Catherine could send that on asap he'll get on it straight away!


----------



## madisona (29 Nov 2006)

Fintan said:


> The next email you will receive will be to say that the documents will cost some money and can you forward her the money


 
you were right. tried to preemp the request but got it anyway.


----------



## madisona (29 Nov 2006)

*Dear Pogue, *

*How are you today over there I hope you are doing very ok with your family I thank you for your mail I saw the papers or documents you said that the bank asked us to bring from here  I will be going to the bank this morning to know how and where I will get these documents  though I dont know about the documents I only have the death certificate of my father but I believe that there will be no problem in geting the documents as soon as I come back from the bank I will get back to you and tell you how I went.and pls start now to look for a good school for me because this is the first thing I have to continue as soon as I come over there and know that as soon as the bank do the transfer you will send me some money from the money for me to get my travelling papers.*

*I will stop here for now hopning to get back to you later in the day and I wish you a nice day over there and may God continue to be with you.*

*Yours Marie.* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Dearest Marie 

great to hear from you again.  According to the bank the documents can be obtained from the Federal Court and that they will probably charge you a small fee.I went to my bank, the Permanent TSB in Douglas, Cork earlier today and spoke Mr Mickey Marbh   the Assistant Manager to enguire about the possibility of transferring  some funds to another account  in Ivory Coast. There is however a problem in that I am required to give 30 days notice before I can withdraw funds from my deposit account and he also said that transferring funds to an account in the Ivory Coast could be complicated. He also  asked me a lot of questions about why I wanted to transfer the money but I told him that it was none of his business. I don't think we should be telling other people our business.

I would therefore ask you to withdraw the amount that you require from your account in the Ivory Coast before transferring the balance to Ireland. The same documents that will allow them to transfer the money to my account in Ireland should also be sufficient to allow you to withdraw a reasonable amount of the money for your short term expenses.

I have also made some enquiries about the possibility of you continuing your education here. In think it may be best to take an intensive english language course before proceeding to higher education and have provisionally booked you a place in the Peig Sayers College of English Language Training. It is a six month course beginning in January and I have paid paid the booking deposit from my own funds. They have a very good reputation so you should get on well there.

your loving 

Pogue 


-------------------------------------------------------------

*Dear Pogue , 

Once again compliment of the day and how you doing over there with your family I hope every thing is ok with you all if so thanks be to God,

 I came back from the high court since 10 am this morning but I feel afraid and ashamed to let you know my out come but I have to tell you because no body else I can go to.

Actually, like I told you in my email that I will be going to the court I came back from the court with the attorney of the bank, who was assigned to me by the bank manager, here is my outcome from the court concerning the getting of these documents needed by the bank before the transfer will be carried out according to the bank manager ,When we got to the high court this morning we met the court registrant concerning the documents that make us to be there. On his response, he gives us a form to fill, on that form, 

Affidavit/change of ownership cost with the court clearance certificate cost amounted to (£2,150 pounds) as the bank manager said that this is the exchange rate here.And he assured me that as soon as we submit these documents to the bank they will transfer the money. and the only money that is remaning with me which I am useing to manage myself is £1000 pounds as I check it  so pls I am pleading on you to help me out with the balance so that we can get these documents.

 I am pleading on your assistance in order to enable us get these documents and submit it to the bank for them to transfer this money into your account. Among all the documents the bank required from us, I have Death certificate of my late father which I have already sent to them.

 However I never have in mind that this expense will raise at this stage, you really know my situation concerning what I am going through here with my late father's relatives who have almost collected all my late father belongings. And as you know right now, that I don't have any other person in mind to go to if not you people, and that's why I seek your assistance so that we'll achieve this transfer as soon as possible.

The bank further explain why those documents are necessary, especially the affidavit/Change of ownership, because we are not the original depositor or signatory to the money deposited in their bank.
Finally, I wish to read from you as soon as you receive this mail and may God bless you for me.

Wishing you nice day and bye for now.  

Thanks and God be with us.

Yours Marie.*


----------



## ninsaga (30 Nov 2006)

Compliments of the day Madisona - I'm really enjoying this... keep up the good work!


----------



## jem (30 Nov 2006)

maybe sugest that she get a soliciotor there to write a letetr from her to bank allowing them to take the costs from the money.
or sugest that these fees are very dear compared to ireland and that if she uses the 1000 that she has , to come to ireland the paper work can be done here for a nominal amount.
or even sugest that much of the paper work can be done here through the very reputable Gob****,Gob****e and Fleeser Solicitors for 1500, so if she sends you the 1000 that she has you will put the other 500 to it and get the job done her, for this you will also need a photo of her doing something totally stupid( nappy  opr simiular)


----------



## madisona (30 Nov 2006)

Dearest Marie 

I have just now got your new e-mail. I am suprised that the documents are that expensive. Are you  sure that they are giving you the right cost.  maybe they are trying to take advantage of you.I would ask you to go and ask someone else at the high court tomorrow in case that is so.

I would ask you not to give up and keep hopeful. I look forward to the time that we will be together in Ireland. 

your loving 

Pogue 

------------------------------------------------

*Dear Pogue,*

*Compliment of the day and how is life with you and the family over there I hope every thing is ok with you all if so thanks be to God, I got your mail and I am very glad for all your efforts and concern towards my new life may God bless you.*

*Infact as they told me why the documents cost like this is because of the amount that is involved as you know its a big money no body can cheat us I went to the court with the bank attoney and they showed us every thing so dont worry they can not cheat us.*

*About schooling I am happy that you have already find a plce that I will start as soon as I come over there my education is very important to me I dont want to joke with it and also I dont know the type of invested you have in mind where you are to invest this money I will like to know because I dont want this money to be in the bank again with out any interest as it has been here so pls I want as soon as the money is transfered you invest it with out any delay.*

*I like your faith and I know that is God that lead me to you pls if you can send the money today I will be very happy so that we can get these documents today or tomorrow the bank manager assued me that as soon as we get the documents that they will do the transfer and he told me that there is not going to be any problem in transfering the money over to Ireland as I told him, pls I want to be with you there and celebrate this xmas in a happy way and its good to dont tell any one about this money as you have said because people are bad I here no one knows about my plans to get out from this country and no body will know untill this money is out and I come over to you there.*

*I will be waiting to read your mail as soon as possible pls hasten up time is not on our side I wish you a nice day over there and hopeing to see you in your country very soon and may God be with us.*

*Yours Marie






*


----------



## madisona (30 Nov 2006)

Attn Mrs Catherine Diby

I would be most grateful if you could confirm for me the cost of the following documents which you require in order to allow the transfer of funds to my account.

1) Affidavit of change of ownership )
2) Court Clearance Certificate (C.C.C)
3) An authorisation letter(from the legal department in the bank)

Sincerely

Pogue Mahone

--------------------------------------------------------------
Dearest Marie 

I would ask you once again not to give up hope and stay brave and strong as we will soon be together. The reason I  was asking about cost was not that I would doubt you but that I had asked a Manager in my bank about the cost of documents to transfer money and he told me that they would not cost that much. Is there any way that the paper could be provided in Ireland as it would be much cheaper.

Like for you, my faith is very important and I prayed today to the prophet Paul Hewson who is close friend of the almighty God to help us find what we are looking for.

I know that we have problems at the moment but could you send me some more pictures of you and somemore details about what you like . do you like music or to see movies. what do you think our life here together will be like. 

I like you have thought about the best way to invest the money and think that we should use money to buy houses . In my country this is the best way to make lots of extra money.

Could you also send me the account details of where I can send you money if I need to. I can now get to funds in my deposit account although I had to pay a fine, but this is unimportant as we will soon have more than enough for our new life together.

with love 

Pogue


----------



## madisona (1 Dec 2006)

From Banque Du Développement Agricole
Abidjan Coted'Ivoire 

Att to: Mr Pogue Mahone,

Regards to your mail well recieved, we understood that you want to find out the cost of these necessary documents from the high court here that is needed before the transfer will be carried out, according to our bank attoney that went with your partner to the high this week he comfirmed that due to the huge amount that is involved to be transfered these two documents below is going to cost you Two thounsand One hundred and Fifty Pounds (£2,150).

1) Affidavit of Change of Ownership.

2) Court Clearance Certificate( C.C.C ).

We are to inform you that the Authorisation Letter from our Legal Dept here is going to be approved with out any charge so it is these two documents you need to pay for, we await for these documents as soon as you and your partner obtain them from the high court here we will effect the transfer of the fund to your
Account.

For further clarification towards the aboved mentioned documents, do feel free to contact the Manager International Remittance Department Mr Michel Bubua on +225-06 11 39 99.We works from 7.30 to 17.30hrs GMT Mondays to Friday and works from 7.30hrs to 12 noon on Saturdays.

Thanks for your co-operations.

Do help us to serve you better.
Yours faithfully,
Mrs  Catherine Diby.

----------------------------------------------------------


*Dear Pogue,*

*Compliment of the day and how is life with you and the family I hope every thing is quite alright with you all if so thanks be to God. I am very glad to read your mail and as you asked they bank said that we must get these documents from the high court here and not from your country because one I myself is the one to take an oath and that it is from this country that the money is going to be transfered to yours over there so it is here we are to get the documents.*

*Ok talking about business as I told you before I no nothing about business I only  suggested but its you that knows the best thing to invest in your country any way as soon I come over we will talk about this.about things I like it seems you know I love music very well and love to watch tele programmes and I like going to the zoo and other things you will know when I come over there I am sending to you another pic infact I dont have good pics as of now and where I am I dont want to take any pic here cos I dont trust any one here I dont want any body to use my pic for any bad thing.and I will like to see your own pic also.*

*On how you are to send the money if you want to send it  I tried to find out from* *the manager and said that you should send the money through my name that as soon as you send it and give me the information that I should come and meet the attorney so that we will go and collect the money and go to the high court for the documents so he said that I should give you my name and adress for you to send the money through western money transfer union so that it wont take time for me to get it and we will go for the documents he said that what they are after is the document.*

*This the name you will use to send it.*

*Name :  Marie Coulibaly.*

*Addres :122 bp Abj 201*

*City    : Abidjan*

*Country : Cote d' Ivoire, *

*So as soon as you send the money do write me with the information to get the money I will be waiting to hear from you as soon as possible and may God bless you and I only promise to be a good girl to you as soon as I come over to you there.*

*Yours,*

*Marie*


----------



## madisona (2 Dec 2006)

Dearest Marie

Thank you for the photo. you look very lovely. I know that we will be happy together. I think that everything is going well. I went to my bank yesterday and withdrew £1200 GBP. However I could not find Western Union in my town so I have sent in by courier instead. The name of the agency is Ballydungmanor Couriers and the Manager Mr Podge told me that it will be sent via London to the Ivory Coast and that it should be delivered on Wednesday or Thursday next week .  However I thought that it might not be safe to sent it directly to you as you have told me you have many enemies and we don't want it to get to the wrong people. Instead it will be delivered directly to the bank. I told Mr Podge to make sure it is delivered to 

The Manager  
Banque Du Développement Agricole
Abidjan 
Coted'Ivoire

I have also written him a letter and sent it with the money  outlining the situation and that the money is for you and is to be used to purchase the documents needed for us to transfer the money. I ask you to go to the bank next Wednesday and to speak with him. I am sure he will arrange some security when you go to the Federal Court to collect the documents.

Hope to see you soon.

Pogue

--------------------------------------------------

Attn Ms Diby

Thank you for that information. I have  now sent the necessary funds for the transfer by courier to the bank. I would ask you to speak to you Manager Mr Bubua as the letter will be deliver to him,  care of the Remittance Department. I have asked Ms Coulibaly to call in to the bank next wednesday and would be most thankful if you would do me the honour of taking my partner to Federal Court to obtain most required documents.

Compliments of the day to you and your family

Pogue


----------



## Eurofan (2 Dec 2006)

madisona said:


> However I could not find Western Union in my town so I have sent in by courier instead. The name of the agency is Ballydungmanor Couriers and the Manager Mr Podge told me that it will be sent via London to the Ivory Coast and that it should be delivered on Wednesday or Thursday next week .  However I thought that it might not be safe to sent it directly to you as you have told me you have many enemies and we don't want it to get to the wrong people. Instead it will be delivered directly to the bank.



Genius! Looking forward to how this develops!


----------



## gramlab (4 Dec 2006)

Not fair -- I need an update.

This is worse than waiting for an episode of lost!


----------



## Vanilla (4 Dec 2006)

Do we get to see the photo?


----------



## madisona (4 Dec 2006)

*Dear Pogue ,*

*Compliment of the day and how are you doing over there I hope you are doing very ok if so thanks be to God, I got your mail but I dont really understand you what agence you said you put the money? becuase I dont know them and I never hear of them before and the office is not in this country so I dont know how we are going to locate them, I think you are doing the worst mistake ever you should have informed me first before sending it pls I will only tell you if you can call back the money it will be good even if you want to send it through you can send it through DHL this is the only Courier agency we know here or you can send it through viam money gram I think it will be there. I can not believe you telling me that there is no western union in your city.*

*Any way I will stop here for now looking forward to read from you as soon as possible have a nice sunday over there.*

*Yours Marie.* 

--------------------------------------------------------

Dear Marie
It seems from you last e-mail that you are upset. I realise that as a woman you will get emotional and irrational sometimes but I want to assure you that everything is fine and you have no need to worry 
Maybe you misunderstood me or perhaps I did not explain myself fully so I will tell you again. I went to the bank on Friday and I asked about the Western Union company that you mentioned in your letter.  However the man in the bank again began asking me questions. I am afraid that I may have spoken too much about you last week. So I just got  the money from my account and left. I did not know which courier company to use so I went to Ballydungmanor agency . I know this company as they are on the same road as my house. They only deliver packages to Ireland and England but the Manager told me that he could guarantee delivery anywhere in the world . I think that he sent the package to the companys office in London and they are going to get another company to deliver it to the Ivory Coast. I do not know which company but It will probably be the DHL company that you said deliver to your country. 
So you see that you should not worry and that every thing is fine. Mr Podge told me that it should be delivered to the bank on wednesday morning so if you go and speak to the Manager on wednesday afternoon he will have the money. As I said I have also written a letter for the Bank Manager explaining about the need to prurchase the documents from the Federal court. If the package is not there on wednesday do not be too much concerned however as Mr Podge said it might be thursday. 
I hope that your concens have now been answered and know that we will soon be together.

love
pogue


----------



## madisona (4 Dec 2006)

Att to: Mr Pogue Mahone,

Regards to your mail well recieved, but we are shocked from your mail because we are quite sure that we never at any time send to you any addresss that you can send any thing to us through the courier agents and it is not our duty to collect any fund on behalf of your partner Ms Marie Coulibaly rather what we are concerned is these necessary documents needed from the high Court here to enable us effect the transfer of the said fund.

We can only advice you to know how you will get your fund back from the courier agent and send it direct to your partner, because the fund may not reach us to avoid any blame on our side. Once again let it be clear to you that we are not after the fund for the documents but what we are after is the documents from the high Court.

For further clarification towards the aboved mentioned documents, do feel free to contact the Manager International Remittance Department Mr Michel Bubua on +225-06 11 39 99.We works from 7.30 to 17.30hrs 
GMT Mondays toFriday and works from 7.30hrs to 12 noon on Saturdays.

Thanks for your co-operations.

Do help us to serve you better.
Yours faithfully,
Mrs Catherine Diby.

-----------------------------------------------------------


Dear Ms Diby
I have sent the money to you to be used to purchase the documents at the Federal Court. I don't want to go into detail but it is not safe to send money directly to Ms Coulibaly at the moment.

May I remind you of the large amount of money that I and Ms Coulibaly have in your bank and that we expect you to do us some service. It was you who told me of the cost of the documents and that they are needed before the transfer of funds. 

I am most surprised that you are saying that you never send me the address of the bank as this is not true. I have sent the money to the address that you gave me. This is 

Banque Du Developpement Agricole 
Abidjan 
Cote d'Ivoire

The package will be delivered to the Manager of your bank on Wednesday or Thursday morning and I expect you to provide security guard for Ms Coulibaly when she comes to the bank in the afternoon and goes to the Federal court for the documents. If my agency tells me that package was delivered to your bank I will hold you responsible for the safety of the money

Sincerely 
Pogue Mahone


----------



## madisona (4 Dec 2006)

Vanilla said:


> Do we get to see the photo?



can't seem to format it but it was of a good looking african girl. probably just taken from the net.


----------



## daltonr (4 Dec 2006)

You've got to try and find some way of getting this person to send you some money. Even a few Euro.

Tell them the money was returned by the Courier because they can't ship to Ivory Coast. Tell them your bank is willing to ship the full cost of the paperwork etc, but that they need to be certain that it's to a legitimate account, and that it will be possible to get the 4.5 Million out of the Ivory Coast, so ask her to ship you 20 Euro just to prove that the transfer of funds from the Ivory Coast will work.

Tell her you'll of course add the 20 onto the funds you transfer back.

If she questions sending you the 20 euro tell her you're a little worried that she won't trust you with 20 euro, especially after all the running around you've jone for her.

-Rd


----------



## madisona (5 Dec 2006)

daltonr said:


> You've got to try and find some way of getting this person to send you some money. Even a few Euro.
> -Rd



not sure how I would manage this as I don't want to give him/her my account details or address or know how I would come up with a believable reason. wondering whether or not the courier company will be able to deliver the package.


----------



## madisona (5 Dec 2006)

Dear Pogue,

Compliment of the week and how is life with you today with the family I hope you all are doing very ok if so thanks be to God, I got your mail and I am very grateful for all your concern and efforts so far for me to have a new life with you over there may God bless you.

After reading your mail this afternoon I called the bank manager to let him know what you have said but the man was very angry he said that there was never a time you told them that you are sending the money for the documents to the bank and that they never give you any address to send the money because if you have told them they must have given you the address they used to recieve any thing from courier or from post he said that they money can not reach them with the address you use so he told me that I should tell you to call the money back from the courier he said that they money will not get to them with the address you use so pls dear Pogue dont make this very difficult for us this is a simple thing pls if you can call the money back I think it will be very good he said he is telling you this before the courier people will decieve you that they send the money to the bank.

Pls dear Pogue do go back to the courier and talk to them they can call the money back so that you will find another way to send it as you can know I am really desperate to be out from here infact it is my wish to be with you to have my Xmas with happiness pls do not delay to talk with the courier people tell them you want them to call the package back.

I will be looking to hear from you as soon as possible and may God bless you for me.

Yours Marie.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Marie 

I really do not understand why you are concerned or why the Bank Manager was angry. The address that I send the money to was that address that you gave me for the bank and also the address that they sent when they sent me a mail. so I do not see that there will be any problem. You say that they have a different address for letters but this is ridicolous as I'm sure that people sent many letters to the bank. Why would a Bank Manager be angry because somebody sends money to his bank. I think that you are being silly. 

I think that it may be too late to stop the courier company from delivering the money to the bank now and anyway I don't think I should as the sooner we purchase the documents and have the money transferred the better. Again I would ask you to to go to the bank tomorrow afternoon and to get the money from Mr Badua at that time. If I receive information from my agency that it has been deliverred I will let you know. 

I know that you are desperate to leave and join me in Ireland but I ask you to be calm as I am sure that everything will be fine.

Best Regards

Pogue


----------



## Fintan (5 Dec 2006)

They are freaking out as that bank does not exist ( I Googled the bank)

What you can do now is say your courier could not find the bank as it was not at the address given to you. 

Which opens up a whole world of opportunties. As you obviously need to send the courier back again. 

In order for the courier to recognise her she must be holding the following sign and be standing at a particular corner with the sign, to make sure she gets it right she is to send you a picture holding the sign

it could say something like

Att:
Podge & Rodge 
 Ballydung Couriers
Re: Póg Mo Thoin


----------



## rabbit (5 Dec 2006)

lol, great idea


----------



## paddyodoors (13 Dec 2006)

What was the final result - did they just give up?


----------



## madisona (13 Dec 2006)

nah. still ongoing but getting a bit tired of it. novelty has worn off and we're having a few lovers tiffs. may try Fintans idea about the photo with the sign if she agrees.


----------



## madisona (13 Dec 2006)

*Dec 6th*

*Dear Pogue,*

*Complilment of the day and how is life with you and the family over there I hope that you are very ok, as you asked me to go to the bank this aftertnoon I was at the bank this afternoon untill the closed and no body bring any thing to the manager so I dont know what is happning if you really send the money or what because why I am suprise is that this afternoon the manager asked me from which city you are from and I told him he searched your city to know if there is western union over there and he find out that there are a lot of them there so I am really suprise as you said there is no western union in your city pls if what you are telling me is truth do try to get the money from them ans know how you can send it to me I am really worried over here and the bank manager made me to understand that you only used the bank name with out any address where the bank is located that the courier people can not locate the bank with the right address.*

*So plsdo your best as you can see that the Xmas is at hand and I wont be happy if I dont go out from here before the celebration get the money from the courier people and send it to me for me to get the documents with out any more delay I will be waiting to read your mail as soon as possible .*

*Yours Marie

-----------------------------------------------------------

Dec 7

Hi Marie

good to hear from you. I'm sorry if I spoke to you harshly in my last mail but I thought that everything would be fine. However let me say that I find it annoying when you lie about what I said  like in your last mail when you say that I told you that there was no western union in my city. I never told you this. I said that I did not know this company and when I asked in the bank they asked me too many questions. it may be that in your country you use such companies more but i asked a friend and he did not know them either. that is why i used the courier company. Please Marie. I ask you to be honest with me in future and I will do the same.

Now let me tell you what I know. I went and asked Mr Podge yesterday and asked him whether the money had been delivered to the bank but he did not know. I went back this morning and he had more information. He said that package had arrived in your country on wednesday evening but that the courier the he used had told the office in London  that he could not find the bank. I asked him the name of courier company but he  wouldn't give me a proper answer . He said that it wasn't the DHL company that you said. The man from the courier company  still has the package in Abidjan but he does not know where to deliver it to. I know that I did not have street the bank in on in my address but I thought that he could find it. Mr Podge said that he will keep the package there for a few days. 

Could I ask you Marie to tell me the address of the bank and maybe how to get there. I don't know how well the man from the courier company knows your  city. Then when he has delivered the package to the bank I will let you know and you can go back there. There is no need to go and stay there as this may annoy the people in the bank.

Regards

Pogue

-------------------------------------------------------------

Dec 8th
**Dear Pogue,*

*How are you today I hope you are ok there I got your mail and this moring I went to the bank and the bank manager told me that all you are saying is not truth that you did not send any money he said that you should tell him the name of the courier with the address you said that you sent the money so that he will go there himself to pick the package as you said, this thing is really disturbing me I dont know why you choose to make me walking along the street every day because of this little money that worths nothing, be honest with me if you want to help me try to let me know and if you are trying to decieve me pls for the last time do let me know so that I will find another solution to solve my problem I dont blame any one on this situation only the death that killed my father I blame becuase with out it I dont think that I should be asking some one this little money as I told you I want to be out from here before the Xmas so now if what you are saying is true either you send the courier contact information so that the manager will go and pick it or you ask them to return the package to you so that you will send it here in a better way.*

*I will stop here for now hopning to read from you as soon as possible 
* 

*Yours Marie*



Dec 8
Dear Lovely Pogue,

I want to tell you that i love you and i want to by with you in your country,If you love me and you want me to stay with you, So help me out now.I'm honest with youOK

Lovely marie

------------------------------------------------------

Dec 10

Dear Marie

I want you to be in Ireland as soon as possible too. I did not mean to have an arguement with you. I should perhaps have tried more to find the Western Union company but I did not think that it was that important. 

I know that the money I sent, £1200 GBP is not much and that we will soon have much more but I want to have it delivered so that you can get the documents.  I had a fight with Mr Podge yesterday. He said again that the courier man could not find the bank and I don't know why this is so. I thought that it would be easy for him to find a bank and I do not know if he is telling me the truth. That is why I have to ask you again for the name of the street and how to get to the bank. Or does the bank have another name as well as Banque Du Développement Agricole? I don't think that the courier man will allow someone to go to him. He needs the address of the bank. 

Please send me the information as soon as possible as they will send the package back to London if they do not know where to deliver it to?

Love

Pogue



Dear Ms Diby

I would be most grateful if you could tell me the address of the Banque Du Développement Agricole in Abidjan  as I want to have a package delivered.

Sincerely

Pogue Mahone


-------------------------------------------------------------

Dec 11
From Banque Du Développement Agricole
Abidjan Coted'Ivoire

Att to: Mr Pogue Mahone,

We are calling your attention and to let you know that this is a bank, we do
fellow the rules and regulations that governs the banking institution, if you
have any package to deliver do deliver it to your partner, we dont know you as a
client to our bank its only that Ms Marie Coulibaly introduced you as her
partner what ever you want to send do send it to her its none of our business.

Do help us to serve you better.
Yours faithfully,
Mrs  Catherine Diby.

--------------------------------------------------
Dec 11

Dear Ms Diby

I would be grateful if you would let me know the address of your bank in case I need to visit with Ms Coulibally in relation to our account.

Yours Sincerely

Pogue Mahone

------------------------------------------------

Dec 12
From Banque Du Développement Agricole
Abidjan Coted'Ivoire

Att to: Mr  Steven Monroe,

Here is the bank's address below as you requeted, now if you are to visit us you
are very much welcome.

siege/Agence

Rue Joseph anoma-Plateau

06 bp Abidjan 01

Do help us to serve you better.
Yours faithfully,
Mrs  Catherine Diby.

-------------------------------------------

Dear Marie

I have some good news. The money should be delivered tomorrow. Could you go to the bank tomorrow afternoon and speak with the Manager.  I am hopeful that everything will now be fine and we will soon be together.

Love

Pogue  


------------------------------------------------------

Dec 13
*Hellow,* 
*Hopefully you are ok over there pls my dear I am geting tired of all these if you want to help me you help if you dont want its not by force what am I going to do at the bank again are you sending the money to them or what? let me tell you if you cant send the money directly to me it means that you dont trust me and I want to tell you that I can never trust some body who does not trust me so if you are sending the money do send it to me directly and I will go for the documents myself.*

*I wait to read your mail soonest.*

*Marie.*

---------------------------------------------------------
Dec 13

Hi Marie

Its not that I don't trust you but you told me that you have enemies and that is why I thought that it would be safer to have it delivered to the bank as they can provide security and they are the ones that need the documents. If anybody else knew about the money in the bank they could be waiting by your house to steal it and that is why I do not think that it is safe. 

Anyway the bank gave me their address. I told Mr Podge to make sure that it is given to the courier man. If he has the street name he has no excuse for saying that he can not find the bank. If you go there this afternoon the money should be there. If I hear from Mr Podge that it has been delivered I will let you know.

Love 

Pogue


----------

